

Free ride: students crack ticket algorithm - cromulent
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/consumer-security/free-ride-students-crack-ticket--algorithm-20121112-2984x.html

======
gerts
This is what happens when someone in the US discovers a vulnerability in
transit ticketing:

<http://www.openmediaboston.org/node/288>

